# Unable to start and intelligent key warning



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi,
Right i've had the car for 6 months now without any starting issues. I wired in my new Optimate 4 charger on Xmas day and left it a couple of days to top up. I decided to get the charger because the car can be left for 1 - 2 weeks without being used.
Last night I went to start the car and nothing, all the ign lights come on aswell as the intelligent key warning light. When I switch off the ign all the lights go out except the intelligent warning light, that stays on for a few seconds more.

The battery is fully charged.
The key battery has been changed and also tried in the slot.
Checked all the fuses.
I've removed the plug to the steering lock device several times.
steering lock does engage and disengage.

I suspect the steering lock is at fault as it is a known issue. Suppose to be going away in it tomorrow so if you have any other ideas I could try before it has to go HPC.

Thanks Richard


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

TBH mate you dont really need the charger.

I leave my car you 4/5 weeks untouched when I'm offshore and it starts up no problems after that


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ja5on said:


> TBH mate you dont really need the charger.
> 
> I leave my car you 4/5 weeks untouched when I'm offshore and it starts up no problems after that


Hi, after a couple of weeks it's a bit sluggish, thats the reason I got it.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

I started my GTR today just after 2 weeks and it fired up perfectly. I don't think a charger is necessary if you're only leaving it standing for a couple of weeks.


----------



## mitre3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Poor man I will slate you for buying a charger and not help you like the other members p.s I will search for a thread but if its what I think it's very very expensive to fix!


----------



## mitre3 (Nov 11, 2012)

GTR Steering Column Lock | Nissan GTR News and Information

Might help, have you checked all fuses?


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi, yes checked all the fuses. The RAC have been out prior to it being taken to HPC on Monday, he didn't have any luck. I'm not convinced it's the steering lock as it engages and disengages without a problem.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

same issue as mine. 

You need to remove the wire plug of the steering lock. 

Do this:

Push the start button and pull and push the plug in and out. 

Then you hear krrrrr and on contact


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

enshiu said:


> same issue as mine.
> 
> You need to remove the wire plug of the steering lock.
> 
> ...


I've tried taken the plug in and out but not pressed the button at the same time, but i'll give it a go
Were all the ignition warning lights coming on for you?
I presume your steering lock wasn't disengaging properly?
Mine appears to be engaging and disengaging properly.

Thanks for your help anyway

Rich


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

just tried pulling the plug in and out while pressing the start button, still no luck. 
Intelligent key warning light stays on for about 18 seconds after the ign has been switched off.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

RichF-R35 said:


> just tried pulling the plug in and out while pressing the start button, still no luck.
> Intelligent key warning light stays on for about 18 seconds after the ign has been switched off.


Try to move the steering wheel position to all positions and try again.

Mine was moved hence the "steering lock problem strikes again" came.

Mine Key light stays on the whole night if I have this problem.

Some readings:

http://www.gtrlife.com/forums/topic/31218-gt-r-wont-start-steering-lockrelease-issue/

One of the solutions:






Second solution:

Steering lock unit rebuild - Interior & Exterior - GT-R Life

Third solution and pm JM if you can't source parts at a fair price.

DIY Write Up: Steering Lock Fix - Service & Maintenance - GT-R Life


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just checked for any DCTs through my Ecutek cable.

BCM (body control module)
B2609
B2612
B2617

IPDM (intelligence power distribution module)
B210A
B210E

Update
managed to clear all but BCM B2617 
B2617 STARTER RELAY
CIRC
An immediate operation of starter relay is requested by BCM, but there is no response for more than
1 second
***8226; Harness or connectors
(Starter relay circuit is open or shorted) ***8226; IPDM E/R


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Im thinking now the B2617 is a red herring as it won't let me clear the fault and i've not even tried to start the engine.

Rich


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

RichF-R35 said:


> Im thinking now the B2617 is a red herring as it won't let me clear the fault and i've not even tried to start the engine.
> 
> Rich


Sounds like the battery charger may have earthed and shorted out a relay switch???


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

baileyconstruct said:


> Sounds like the battery charger may have earthed and shorted out a relay switch???


Need to get hold of the starter motor wiring diagram


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

RichF-R35 said:


> Need to get hold of the starter motor wiring diagram


I would speak to SVM or Litchfields. The problem is it might have messed up the key code etc.


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Spoke to litchfields a couple of days ago and he suggested checking the fuses which are ok. It's going to HPC on Monday but i'm trying my hardest to get to the bottom of it before then.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Keep us updated as to what it was please


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

RichF-R35 said:


> Just checked for any DCTs through my Ecutek cable.
> 
> BCM (body control module)
> B2609
> ...


I have B2607 and still works. 

I guess replacing the steering lock is the only option now?

Please keep updating on this because, mine sometimes love to strike.


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

enshiu said:


> I have B2607 and still works.
> 
> I guess replacing the steering lock is the only option now?
> 
> Please keep updating on this because, mine sometimes love to strike.


Hi, B2607? do you mean B2617


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

What happened in then end mate?


----------



## scotty gtr (Jan 24, 2013)

I got a letter of nissan a few months ago saying that i had to take my 09 plate in so they cud check the steering column free of charge because of problems like this


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

hi mate can you give this a try. get your tracker fob point it to the near side rear quater and hold down the little button on the fob its should light up red. just try holding it down for 30 seconds. some times the tracker comes uncoded and stops the starter from working. 

let me no if it works


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Cobra? Is the card active if there is no subscription?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

kiders said:


> hi mate can you give this a try. get your tracker fob point it to the near side rear quater and hold down the little button on the fob its should light up red. just try holding it down for 30 seconds. some times the tracker comes uncoded and stops the starter from working.
> 
> let me no if it works


I asked earlier this year if it was ok to start the car etc if the Nissan Cobra fitted tracker system was not renewed, from the information I received I now no longer carry my Cobra fob, it has no effect on starting the car as it is not an immobiliser.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Plus 1 on the above. I've never carried the fob since I've owned the car and its never been a problem


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

GTR RGT said:


> What happened in then end mate?


It was the fault of the cobra alarm.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

I had an issue like this a few weeks ago and another forum member had the same issue! It turns out that the batteries in both tracker fobs had died and this somehow imobilised the car even though i am not subscribed. The fobs were kept in my house and as soon as i replaced one of the batteries and turned the fob on the car started straight away.

Not sure why this happened but middlehurst asked me to take the car to them as they had never heard of this issue before and they got in touch with cobra who sorted the issue (whatever it was from their end) and said it will be fine from now on.

Mine is an 09 car so as the original tracker fob batteries are begining to die its not unexpected that this might happen to others.


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

saucyboy said:


> Plus 1 on the above. I've never carried the fob since I've owned the car and its never been a problem


This is true you can keep the card away and it can be fine but some times it dose happen more so when the car battery dies and tracker reboots and dose not find fob and so stops car starting


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

kiders said:


> This is true you can keep the card away and it can be fine but some times it dose happen more so when the car battery dies and tracker reboots and dose not find fob and so stops car starting


Handy to know mate, cheers


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Nedzilla said:


> I had an issue like this a few weeks ago and another forum member had the same issue! It turns out that the batteries in both tracker fobs had died and this somehow imobilised the car even though i am not subscribed. The fobs were kept in my house and as soon as i replaced one of the batteries and turned the fob on the car started straight away.
> 
> Not sure why this happened but middlehurst asked me to take the car to them as they had never heard of this issue before and they got in touch with cobra who sorted the issue (whatever it was from their end) and said it will be fine from now on.
> 
> Mine is an 09 car so as the original tracker fob batteries are begining to die its not unexpected that this might happen to others.


we have seen this before too


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

RichF-R35 said:


> It was the fault of the cobra alarm.


So in the end the fix was? change battery in fob I take it or removed the cobra?


----------



## oliver.styles (May 10, 2019)

Jm-Imports said:


> we have seen this before too


I had the battery go flat. Then key sign stay on none starting. Changed tracker fob battery even though I’m not subscribed the car fired up. 
thank the lord.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Give me a call 07973733441


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Holy thread resurrection Batman !!!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

dudersvr said:


> Holy thread resurrection Batman !!!!



I did a double take when I looked at the first post


----------

